# Las Vegas Strip hotels



## poundhound (22 Jun 2009)

Can anyone recommend a hotel.
Im thinking of the Mirage or Planet Holywood. Good locations and value for money. Anyone got any advice one way or the other? Cheers.


----------



## samanthajane (22 Jun 2009)

The cheapest place that i know of is the circus circus. I stayed there last year and i found it a very nice place to stay. 

When you book be sure to say you want to stay in the main hotel, they have other "blocks" of accommodation which is only a few mins walk from the main hotel, but it's still not the hotel. When we got there we did stay when we booked on line there was no mention of not staying in the hotel, something which i think the website no gives that option. We got moved to the main hotel 3 days into our trip and no extra cost. 

For location i would say anywhere on the strip has access to many places. The circus circus isn't in the centre but it was close to a mall, plenty of restaurant.

If you go to the grand canyon and can afford it make sure you get the helicopter ride while your there. We decided not to and bitterly regretted if after we heard how amazing it was from other people who did go. And go to the western ridge it's the best out of the trips. 

If there is a show you want to go and see book it before hand. My mum wanted to see something ( cant remember what now ) and we went to book tickets the first day we were there and it was sold out.


----------



## Doingabit (22 Jun 2009)

I stayed in the Excalibur when I was a student. 
It looks like a big castle on the outside not very nice inside but dirt cheap.
I heard the MGM is a grand hotel


----------



## brodiebabe (22 Jun 2009)

Planet Hollywood is in a great location and it is a fab hotel (in a different league to Circus Circus).


----------



## samanthajane (22 Jun 2009)

yeah in a different price range as well. 

agreed circus circus isn't the greatest hotel in vegas but it's value for money for what you actually pay. 

Maybe things are different now a year on, i remember looking at plant hollywood but it was nearly double the price of circus circus.


----------



## shesells (22 Jun 2009)

The problem with Circus Circus and Excalibur is that they are both at the far end of the strip. Planet Hollywood and Mirage are far more centrally located. We tend to stay in the Venetian/Palazzo but stayed in Aladdin (now Planet Hollywood) on our first trip to Vegas and you can't beat it for location. 

MGM is way way way too big for my liking, it can take 15mins+ to get from your room to the strip.


----------



## Armada (22 Jun 2009)

Hi,

We stayed at the Wynn last October.. fab hotel and location. I got an email from them the other day offering rooms from $109 per night. If I can find it I will pm it onto you.

We tried the $20 trick at check in on arrival and it definitely worked. (put a $20 bill inside your passport, say nothing and just hand over the passport when asked.. gets you a room upgrade.) We went from a room rate value of $225 per night to a room value of $500+ per night. This "trick" seemingly works in most Vegas hotels.


----------



## sue_flaherty (22 Jun 2009)

I stayed in Circus Circus - nothing wrong with the hotel itself except a bit old and not as fancy as some of the others more in the middle of the strip.  As others said Circus Circus is a bit far from the main area particulary when the weather is very hot.  Would like somewhere like the Bellagio or the Venetian but these are a bit of my price ranges!!!


----------



## shesells (23 Jun 2009)

sue_flaherty said:


> I stayed in Circus Circus - nothing wrong with the hotel itself except a bit old and not as fancy as some of the others more in the middle of the strip.  As others said Circus Circus is a bit far from the main area particulary when the weather is very hot.  Would like somewhere like the Bellagio or the Venetian but these are a bit of my price ranges!!!



Venetian is often on Hotwire for under $100 a night and even their own site does good deals. Don't automatically discount it!


----------



## knealecat (23 Jun 2009)

We stayed in the Bellagio a couple of years ago was $199 per night, was top hotel


----------



## spursfan1234 (23 Jun 2009)

new york new york


----------



## Hillsalt (23 Jun 2009)

The strip is well over 5 miles loons. The best value ids the Stratosphere but it is wayyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy off strip and taxis ain't cheap.

Circus Circus is, as stated elsewhere, dated.

New York New York and the MGM Grand are pretty central with the MGM being the biggest hotel in Vegas, you might end up taking 2o mins to get to your room....there are over 5000 rooms!

Imperial Palace is also cheap and central but by no means plush. All that you are looking for is a bed and Air Con.


----------



## sally2007 (23 Jun 2009)

Just back from vegas! Happy to give a review of hotels. Stayed in wynn encore - 4 nights midweek was 373 euro with trailfinders for 62nd floor room with panoramic view. Got 150 dollars resort credit as part of deal. Room was huge and view was awesome. Classy hotel and deserves 5 star rating. 
Best hotels in my opinion are wynn, venetian, ceasars, bellagio. Ideally located in centre of strip. Don't underestimate the length of the strip and the heat in vegas so location is important unless you intend taking taxis around. MGM is ok - definitely worth checking out the lions in foyer. Avoid circus circus at all costs - even met two people in our hotel who had left it. They were advertising rooms on radio for 30 dollars - but for me still not worth it. Paris and new york new york are ok too. 

Hope this helps!


----------



## bsloe (23 Jun 2009)

also just back from vegas. I stayed in the bellagio and its excellent, i got it for USD 330 for 3 nights on a special offer when i joined their mailing list on their website. definitely worth it. friends stayed in Paris and liked it.

Tips
1. Get lessons for each of the games if you intend playing and not familiar with them. I didnt play craps and its intimidating enough so when getting a lesson at least you know you are not the only clueless one. Most casinos run these during the day
2. If you are gambling, the drinks are free from the cocktail waitresses, just make sure you tip them about 1usd per drink
3. buffets - tried a couple of them PH and bellagio - thought PH was good until i went to the bellagio one
4. if they offer you an upgrade at checkin and you take it, get them to throw in some resort credit 
5. Grand Canyon - I used papllion, they fly out of an airport 30 mins from vegas when the strip is beside the airport...remind you of anyone. They were fine, I paid USD 220 for a helicopter tour of the west rim. it took 4 hours door to door, it was good but i believe the south rim is alot better so if you are doing this and have time, try to make it to the south rim.
6. there are good outlets in LV so you can also shop there unless you win enough to shop at the high end stores that are in the malls in the hotels
7. check out a map of the hotels online and make sure you are staying central enough...all sallys recommendations are good

dont go to luxor - stayed there before, spring break crowd at the pool..i am more of a bellagio man myself


----------



## poundhound (24 Jun 2009)

Guys thanks for all the advice (original poster), it seems you cant go wrong with many of the hotels on the strip. But Ive decided on the Mirage. I got a great deal on 1800hotels.ie and Im happy with the reviews ive read about it.  Now to book tickets for LOVE, a helicopter ride over the grand canyon and a slot in the las Vegas Gun Club shooting range. Thanks again!


----------



## brodiebabe (25 Jun 2009)

poundhound said:


> Now to book tickets for LOVE, a helicopter ride over the grand canyon and a slot in the las Vegas Gun Club shooting range. Thanks again!


 
Aswell as shooting some type of rifle I would suggest shooting a pistol also - it is actually a lot more fun!  - You will need ID & a credit card to do any shooting......


----------



## thespecialon (25 Jun 2009)

Again a little off topic but ,

We are getting married in Ireland and hoping to spend a few days in Vegas as part of our honeymoon..Bascally we would like to do the whoel wedding in Vegas thing for a bit of a laugh really..Any recommendations for where to go or what to do?


----------



## Hillsalt (25 Jun 2009)

I have a 100% method of getting an upgrade in any hotel in Vegas (EXCEPT if you check in on a Friday/Saturday as they are the 2 busiest days of the week for arrivals).

I read about this 'trick' on www.vegas.com 

Basically, when you are checking in, wrap a $50 bill around your credit card and ask for the best room available. I did this on the 2 times I have visited Vegas and I was bumped up to a suite. TBH, I used a $20 bill in 1999 and $50 in 2001 for the Paris and Mandaly Bay (owned by Four Seasons) respectively.

there are so many rooms in Vegas, that the check in people have the power to upgrade you.
I know a guy who lives in NY who goes to Vegas every year. Each time, he tries a new hotel and each time he complains about the room soon after getting to it. He always finds fault (poor view, too near elevator, loud AC etc) and he always gets bumped up.


----------



## silverwake (2 Jul 2009)

I just came back from my wedding/honeymoon in Vegas and NY.

We stayed at the Flamingo, in a Go room and it was really-really fantastic (and cheap).
We had magnificient views of the Bellagio fountains, and also could see the top of the eiffel tower from the Paris hotel.
It's very central, the Go rooms and pool are really cool.


----------



## Digsby (11 Aug 2009)

I stayed at the Rio and actually really enjoyed my stay there. It's off of the strip, but there is so much to do in the Casino area that you won't ever get bored. It's a 5 min cab ride from the strip for when you do choose to venture out. The Rio is home to some very exciting  that won't hurt the wallet too bad and they also have a large stage in the middle of the casino floor for live shows and entertainment. I would say that the Rio does lean more towards the younger audience in terms of entertainment, but it's a great overall hotel and casino. Hopefully this helps.


----------



## IrishGunner (12 Aug 2009)

We are going to Vegas and staying in the Bellagio. Was wondering what is the restaurants like in the hotel as we are celebrating a special occasion and may just eat there

Also how much is the buffet ?

There is also a good thread over in Boards for Vegas Here


----------



## sunrock (12 Aug 2009)

Seems one can get very cheap hotel rates. How much are the hotel buffets and can one eat in a different hotel where you are not staying?


----------



## samanthajane (12 Aug 2009)

Where i stayed it was $9.29 for all you could eat ( piled on about 2 stone ) 

And yeah you can walk into any hotel. 

Just one word of advice the steakhouse at the circus circus is meant to have won best restaurant for the past 19 years.......my bum it has, it was rotten, so dont go there.


----------



## keegan1 (12 Aug 2009)

i stayed in the luxor. really nice and at the start of the strip. Circus Circus is a dump dont go near it. Its also at the wrong end of the strip. Anywhere at the start of the strip(luxor end and middle is fine. The other end is not very nice at all


----------



## bleary (12 Aug 2009)

IrishGunner said:


> Also how much is the buffet ?
> 
> There is also a good thread over in Boards for Vegas Here



I found the food pretty expensive in Vegas, about 40 usd for a steak and not fantastic food.Try the Wynn breakfast buffet if you get chance 
(about 30 usd) on the sunday -that was my best meal.
Breakfast buffet in bellagio was 15  usd -It was pretty good espcially considering everything else in the bellagio was very overpriced. 4usd for water 4 for a cup of coffee.
Eating out hmmm I liked the food in the paris hotel across the way and it wasn't badly priced,
Also Joes seafood was fairly good


----------



## John Rambo (12 Aug 2009)

If you're there with your partner, I recommend the Bellagio. With a gang of lads/girls I'd go for New York New York...it's very central, cheaper, and has a good mixture of bars/clubs plus you can easily get to the MGM Grand etc. The Hard Rock (although off Strip) is a great place to hang out and booze. For a nice meal out, I'd give Olives in the Bellagio a go.


----------



## onway (29 Dec 2009)

For those who have done the helicopter trip to Grand Canyon - is it very bumpy for someone prone to travel sickness? I went to Grand Canyon years ago on small plane (about 10/12 seater ) and was really sick cos he flew up and down into the canyon......do the helicopters do this?


----------



## redchariot (2 Jan 2010)

MGM a great hotel but the casino is massive; other problem it is a good walking distance from the centre of the strip i.e. Bellagio, Cesars Palace etc.

www.vegas.com is a great website to find out about shows, tours, book cheap accommodation etc.

I would definitely go to the gun range; about 2miles from the strip. You literally go in and choose your weapon (anything from a pistol to an AK47) buy the magazines of rounds. Think it was $35 for a magazine of 30 rounds for a M16.


----------



## Karlt (2 Jan 2010)

Have been there a few times and for value for money you cant beat the Mirage, i taught it was better than the Bellagio and half the price. They have renovated rooms. Also stayed in the Venetian and for the price they have the biggest rooms as standard.


----------



## Boros (19 Jan 2010)

i went to the imperial palace and was nice but not as plush as MGN or Venetian but cheap, central, and good for beginner gamblers. 

i was aware of the hotels being large and plush but i have to say the Venetian really did blow me away, it is a mixture of ancient rome and futuristic shopping mall


----------



## sman (3 Mar 2010)

Any ideas on the best way to get to Vegas? We are going there for a wedding and are now looking up flights.


----------

